# Looking for advice & words of wisdom



## NazTheEternal (15 Mar 2011)

I just got the call last week and was given a job offer in Field Artillery. I am 21 and have been waiting a year for the application to go through.

Now that the moment is upon me after a year of waiting I almost feel like I don't want to take this path anymore... It is odd, my views on how I want my life to go have changed. My girlfriend keeps saying that I don't want to do it because of her; that is not the case.

I guess the reality of it is just starting to hit me, the lifestyle is going to be very different from say something like if I go to school for Police Foundations or trade school (Those are the 2 other options I am looking at)

I keep asking myself so you're going in for Artillery, after 3 years where will that put you? Say I want to go back to civi life after my contract, what can I do after I leave? It seems like I would have to go back to school..

I keep having anxiety attacks because of how uncertain I am, my girlfriend suggested that I go to Basic and give it my 100% and if after 5/6 weeks I realize it is not the lifestyle for me I should VR.

Any words of wisdom out there for a young confused lad?


----------



## George Wallace (15 Mar 2011)

This is not unusual.  Many, perhaps most, even all, have second thoughts when they join.  I am sure you will go through a very similar predicament when you ask your girlfriend to marry you.  She has given you some sage advice.......Join.  Give it a try.  If you don't like it; VR.  If you walk away now, you will always ask yourself "What if?"


----------



## GAP (15 Mar 2011)

Having a son who recently went into artillery, I would suggest that it's going to be the better part of a year to 18 months before things settle in....it's going to be chaotic....


----------



## jwtg (15 Mar 2011)

The CF, if it's right for you and you're right for it, can be a career.  Careers are hard to come by these days.

On the other hand, it definitely isn't for everybody.  It's a challenge for everyone (single, married, dating, families, etc.) but it's not impossible.  I don't think anyone can ease your anxiety here other than to say, like George Wallace said, that every recruit probably experiences this to a degree- I certainly have.

Get in, get your feet wet, see how you respond.  You'll never know if you like the cake if you never take a bite, right?

Best of luck.


----------



## Michael OLeary (15 Mar 2011)

NazTheEternal said:
			
		

> Now that the moment is upon me after a year of waiting I almost feel like I don't want to take this path anymore... It is odd, my views on how I want my life to go have changed. My girlfriend keeps saying that I don't want to do it because of her; that is not the case.
> 
> I guess the reality of it is just starting to hit me, the lifestyle is going to be very different from say something like if I go to school for Police Foundations or trade school (Those are the 2 other options I am looking at)
> 
> ...



It's a big change coming and it's natural to feel overwhelmed by it because of the breadth of the "unknown," but it's nothing to be hesitant about. The perception is much more intimidating than the reality. Go for it, but don't just "commit" to 5 or 6 weeks, because if you do you'll VR after a single bad day, and always regret it afterward (there have been more than enough people on here trying to get back in after hasty decisions to VR). Commit yourself (mentally) to finishing BMQ, qualifying as an artilleryman, and getting a taste of regimental life before you make that decision. Police foundations and trade schools will be there in a year, or three years, or even ten years if you only want to do "short service." While you're in, approach every day like it's your only option, give 100% and never submit a memo for release until at least a week after you have written it. I guarantee that the situation will have changed by then. Even if you run into a staff member or other candidate that you can't stand, remember that you'll probably never have to work with them again after that course.


----------



## Danny_C (15 Mar 2011)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> This is not unusual.  Many, perhaps most, even all, have second thoughts when they join.  I am sure you will go through a very similar predicament when you ask your girlfriend to marry you.  She has given you some sage advice.......Join.  Give it a try.  If you don't like it; VR.  If you walk away now, you will always ask yourself "What if?"



I would recommend listening to George's advice. 

Think positive, if you serve three years and find out the CF isn't for you than you will have a step ahead of your competition when applying for future careers or school programs. 

As George said, eliminate the “what if” and give it a shot. 

Always remember that everything you learn makes you a better person and you are never too old to go back to school.


----------



## Mudshuvel (15 Mar 2011)

Hey Naz,

you're in the same predicament I WILL be in. The fear of the unknown is always there. I have 2 kids under 3 and a wife who is supportive of me joining the forces. We both understand the first year or so will be hectic (I'm applying for AC Op, AVS Tech, and ATIS Tech). We both KNOW that as messed up as the first year or so will be, the many years I hope to achieve in the Forces will outweigh the few months or year of hardship. Look at it from this perspective. 1 year+- of BMQ, SQ..etc, possible 4 years+- of deployments, over 25 years, and you have 20+- years at home with your girlfirend or wife, kids or other family and a pension. Not to mention the different corners of Canada and the globe you will see. Job security, benefits, and a huge group of people _*who are going through the same thing you are.*_ There is a *HUGE* support group for you and your loved ones when you're away and even when you're home.

Give it a chance, but honestly, in the long run, you won't look back and regret it.

K


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Mar 2011)

NazTheEternal said:
			
		

> I just got the call last week and was given a job offer in Field Artillery. I am 21 and have been waiting a year for the application to go through.


George W. summed it up best.

Also remember, even if you're sure you want to leave after about 5 years (picking a number out of thin air), you're still only in your mid-20's and, as others have said, you'll have life experience to give you an edge going back to school if that's what you really, really want.

Give it your best shot.


----------



## mariomike (15 Mar 2011)

Mudshuvel said:
			
		

> <snip> over 25 years, and you have 20+- years at home with your girlfirend or wife, kids or other family and a pension.



Regarding pension. 35 years of  full-time service will allow a plan member to "max-out" and retire with 70 per cent of his/her pre-retirement income, which is considered the benchmark for working Canadians.   

That is not wisdom, or advice. Just something to consider.



			
				NazTheEternal said:
			
		

> <snip>if I go to school for Police Foundations or trade school (Those are the 2 other options I am looking at)



The police pension plan is a little different. ( Should you decide on that option. )


----------



## Pusser (15 Mar 2011)

If you read through the threads on this forum, you will see many, many people who are doing everything they can to get into the CF.  Not everyone will make it.  The CF is very selective.   To make the cut is to be CHOSEN and is something to be very proud of.  Think about that for awhile.  We are now asking YOU to join us.  Not everyone gets that honour.

Even if you only stay for a short time, you will come out the other end a better person.  You've gone this far, now take the bull by the horns and I guarantee you that for the rest of your life, you will take great pride in being able to say, "I was a soldier once...."  It sounds like you're going to have to go to school anyway to pursue your next life step, be it police foundations or trade school, so what difference does it make whether you do it now or three years from now?  Three years is nowhere near as long as it sounds.  I joined over 28 years ago and still marvel on where all the time went.  It has just flown by, but the memories are priceless.  You really can see the world.

Go for it and good luck!

PS:  Going to the end of BMQ is way too short a time to make a decision.  You need to wait at least until you have qualified as an artilleryman and joined your first operational unit before you will truly know what it's all about.  BMQ is by no means reality in the CF.


----------



## mariomike (15 Mar 2011)

I want to add something about the high value some police departments place on military experience in hiring preference. ( The original poster mentioned an interest in policing. ):
http://www.phillypolice.com/careers/military-experience/

Unfortunately, it is from the United States.  But, most, if not all, of those same qualities would also apply to Canadian military experience.

Edit to add:
I would like to see Canadian police departments treat military veterans as well as the NYPD does:
http://www.nypdrecruit.com/benefits-salary/military-benefits


----------



## NazTheEternal (15 Mar 2011)

Thank you all for your posts and advice.

I believe the problem I am having lies with the trade I have selected. I feel like it will have little benefit to my civilian life after, I have contacted my recruiter and asked him to help me out a little in terms of trade switching, as I understand it is very difficult to switch trades once you are already in...

I was looking more towards the Military Police trade as I see that being the best bet for me, I can enjoy the military experience as well as apply A LOT of that knowledge to my civilian career in the future.


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Mar 2011)

NazTheEternal said:
			
		

> I believe the problem I am having lies with the trade I have selected. I feel like it will have little benefit to my civilian life after....


That's _only_ true if you think the only thing you can do after leaving the CF is be a civilian artilleryman  

<old fart lecture>
If you eventually want to be a cop (and there are other LEOs on the forum with non-related military experience who could say more), I think your potential instructors/bosses would be more inclined to choose someone who:
- is physically fit, 
- has a mature presence and real life experience, 
- can do a difficult and detailed job under stress/when tired, 
- knows how to work as part of a team,
- knows how to work as an individual without "vulture" supervision, 
- can be a leader if required, and
- can show a good public face for the organization.
Guess where you can learn/practice all of that sort of stuff?  Think "_job_ success" skills, not JUST "_trade_ success" skills you pick up in the CF.
</old fart lecture>


----------



## JMesh (15 Mar 2011)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> <old fart lecture>



Funny thing here: I'm only a young'in yet (still in university) and I've given the same spiel to a couple of people who've asked me about how they could transfer anything learned in combat arms to civilian life.

Must have an old soul  ;D

To the OP, I'd echo what people here are saying. There are many valuable life skills to be had in the CF, so it can certainly help when looking for civilian employment. Also, if you join and it doesn't work for you (and you'll need to give it time to decide if it is right for you - it can't be judged in a short time span), you're likely only signed on for three years, after which if you've decided it's not, you can walk away (after release procedures) without penalty. As was said before: if you don't try it, you'll always wonder "What if...?"


----------



## Pusser (16 Mar 2011)

Sometimes we need to do things for the sake of doing them, not for what they lead to.  In other words don't look specifically at what the military teaches you and how it can be transferred to a civilian career.  Instead, look at the life experience you gain.   The firing of big guns in a combat scenario, will likely not transfer directly to the things that police do (at least we hope not ), but the ability to maintain one's composure under pressure and make rapid decisions with little or no time to think is skill that you would learn in the artillery that is definitely transferable to a police career.  Another thing to consider is that a life well lived is full of variety.  I once met a cop who told me he had three major goals in life:  1) to marry his high school sweetheart, 2) play in the NHL and 3) become a police officer.  Considering that he was wearing both a police uniform and a Stanley Cup ring when I met him, I presume he achieved his goals.  Here was a guy who did two things that aren't really related to each other, but he was a better person for having done both.  In short, choose a military occupation that interests you, not necessarily one that will lead to a civilian career.  It's not the specific skills you learn, but rather the experience you will gain that will benefit you.  Frankly, when I decide to leave the mob, I want to do something completely different.


----------



## NazTheEternal (19 Mar 2011)

Well I thank you all for your advice and wisdom! I have decided to go into school for now into Police Foundations and once I am done my school I will potentially be applying to the CF for a MP position

Thank you all once again!


----------



## Sizzle709 (29 Mar 2011)

Good luck in pursuing your career my friend!


----------

